# HOW SOON AFTER ICE OUT?



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been watching the Hudson river in the area that I live. As the sun gets higher with every passing day in March so does my anticipation. I can't recall being this excited for open water fishing in some time.

As of right now the river is free of ice and flowing. The water level is not to high and the current is manageable. I would suspect the temps are somewhere in the mid to upper 30's. I know of some eddies and flats where the current doesn't roll through like the main channel. When the time comes these will be the first areas I concentrate on.

My quesstion is this; what temperature should I be looking for in the water to start throwing lures at the big ones? I have to believe that slow retrieves with stick/jerk baits and soft baits are going to be the best option this early in the year. Enlighten me diehards, I'm getting cabin fever here and need to get out! When will these water wolfs turn on and start chasing baits? Mike


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I would start as soon as you can.

With that said they will more than likely want a slower presentation. I would go with a smaller bionic bucktail with a 4"-5" minnow, mixing up the retrieve a little.

Target warmer bays or inlets if you have them. That's were the baitfish will be.

Good luck


----------

